# Venice Campsite in September?



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello

Any recommendations for a good campsite close to Venice? Not sure how busy it will be 2/3 week of September but looking for a quiet site if such exists then.

Don't want a Sosta as we will be on them before and after Venice, and as I guess there are loads of sites? something recommended would be great.

Many thanks


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are going to try Camping Fusina, I understand it isn't cheap but 

the ferry to Venice runs directly from there and they take dogs

That gives us the option of going backwards and forwards without the dog if necessary

Will prob/ stay 2/3 nights

If you type' Venice Campsites' into the search box you will find other suggestions

Aldra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We used CA Savia, (ACSI I think). It wasn't tooi busy (in May). Good site, [lenty space, beach, pool, shop etc and an easy walk to the village for ferry to central Venice. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We've stayed at Camping Fusina and Camping Miramare in the past.

Fusina is nice but very expensive and can get very busy as its used alot by backpackers and tour parties, should be ok though if you park around by the lagoon, great views of Venice from there as well.

Miramare is over on Lido de Jessolo but there is a water taxi to Venice a few minutes walk down the road. It was cheaper than Fusina and a bit quieter but some pitches can be small.

Of the two, we preferred Miramare.

>Camping Fusina<

>Camping Miramare<

Pete


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Veevee

We always stay at Camping Cavallino 4star it’s in the ACSI book page 434 item number 2157 16 euros per night, ACSI starts on the third of September or Scarpiland which is the next campsite along the same road page number 435 item number 2158 starts on 25th August 14euros per night if you stay for ten nights you pay for 9.

Both site sell bus & ferry tickets for trips in to Venice.

If you need a route with stopovers please fell free to PM me.

Regards
Ray


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

*If you need a route with stopovers please fell free to PM me*

Thanks very much Ray, but we're starting off from central France and will travel one of 2 routes, but very kind of you.

And thanks to everyone else too. This evening we'll go through each one and we'll make a choice. 
Is it necessary to book in advance with these sites? as we prefer the option of changing our timings if we wish.

The visit to Venice started as a 6 or 7 day short holiday to lake Maggiore and the mountains to and from.

After planning this a client asked for a delivery to Croatia but we have negotiated a delivery to Slovenia instead.
As we are passing Venice how could we not stop for a couple of days. Mrs VV has been twice years ago, she raves about it. I've never been so here's our chance.


----------

